# Would this be a good enclosure?



## AliCat37 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello,

I haven't got a mantid yet, and I am in the beginning stages of research. The recommended book "Praying Mantids: Keeping Aliens" is on the way, it just shipped out this morning and should be here by next week. I came across this viv, and I was wondering if it would be a good home for a mantid. I haven't done much research on the types of mantids, but I think I will be going with a ghost when I do get one.

Here is the link to the viv I found.

http://www.gliderpets.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&amp;cPath=85&amp;products_id=2001


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 1, 2012)

looks really nice.


----------



## gripen (Nov 1, 2012)

Be careful with the metal mesh screens on these. They can break of tarsi.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Nov 1, 2012)

you might be able to fit 2 ghosts in there if well fed.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 1, 2012)

Joshsfrogs is cheaper, heres a link

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/reptile-cages-1/glass-terrarium/exo-terra-glass-terrariums.html


----------



## AliCat37 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! And out of curiosity, how would I prevent them from getting hurt on the screen?


----------



## gripen (Nov 2, 2012)

AliCat37 said:


> Thanks everyone! And out of curiosity, how would I prevent them from getting hurt on the screen?


Cover the screen with 1/4 inch sticks.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2012)

AliCat37 said:


> Thanks everyone! And out of curiosity, how would I prevent them from getting hurt on the screen?


Depending on the species it isn't much of a concern. I've kept mantids with screen lids for years with no issues. Empusidae's really are the main family of mantids with issues and screen lids. If you're keeping something other than that I wouldn't worry so much about it.


----------



## twolfe (Nov 3, 2012)

I think Exo Terra terrariums make great homes for several mantis species. I have 6 of them in a variety of sizes. Some do fine with just the screen lids. For others, I have used the mesh laundry bag from a dollar store suggested by another forum member. I cut the laundry bag and just slip the lid inside. I can take it off to wash or when I don't need it. (For the terrarium that used to house my Idolos, I did glue the sticks and laundry bag to the screen lid.)


----------

